# NCE Power Cab Emergency Stop Button Not Working



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

NCE Power Cab.

When I press the Emergency Stop button, of my 4 locomotive, only the locomotive displayed on the cab stops. The rest in the recall stack do not. Makes for a not nice situation when I goof up and need to avoid a collision.

What would cause that to not work.
Did I accidently turn something off in the controller or set something wrong when I programmed the locomotives?


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

To the best of my knowledge that is the way it works.

1 press stops the currently selected train.

3 presses stops all trains on the layout.

Does it not work that way?


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

3 presses does not stop all trains - I tried that several times after finding that suggestion. 

From what I can gather elsewhere on the internet the 3 button press works on the Power Pro and Power Station, but not the Power Cab.

Also from what I gathered on the emergency stop button, it appears stopping only the currently displayed locomotive is the standard for the Power Cab.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

3 presses does not stop all trains - I tried that several times after finding that suggestion. 

From what I can gather elsewhere on the internet the 3 button press works on the Power Pro and Power Station, but not the Power Cab.

It appears stopping only the currently displayed locomotive is the standard for the Power Cab.

I found this searching the manual online. I missed it when reading through the manual.
It's on page 17.

EMERGENCY STOP
Pressing EMERGENCY STOP will stop the active loco/consist for this Cab only.
Speed will be immediately set to zero (no momentum). Loco is restarted by changing
the speed step or direction.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry I missed the fact that you had the Power Cab.

I suppose being the entry level system they may have decided to limit some features.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tho irrelevant to Dave's NCE Power cab problem,
pressing the emergency STOP on the Bachmann EZ
DCC controller will stop ALL trains. Don't know about
other makes.

It sure helps when a calamity is about to take place.

Don


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

DavefromMD said:


> 3 presses does not stop all trains - I tried that several times after finding that suggestion.


I have a different system. But the most valuable part of my system is an inexpensive remote-AC-power-switch. I wear the remote around my neck and always have the intimate veto power.
Bob


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*E-stop controlling ~110v power sorce?*

I do not know how old this post/story is?
though, a power strip strategically positioned(one with the red light, should be able to turn
off all power sorce's plugged into that power strip. The power strip controls the~110v house voltage /current (I may control the E-stop this way), rather than Having a low voltage/current controlling E-stop which is controlling all the input power.I hope this all makes senseRegard's,tr1


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*multiple E-stop locations help in wallk around op. sessions.*

In addition to an E-stop power source up above. It's possible to have several located on the layout to accommodate the walk around control style of a layout operating session.
There, the E-stop will just be an arm lengths reach away. Special routing of extension/power cords
would have to be taken into consideration though. 
Regard's,tr1


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

RT_Coker said:


> I have a different system. But the most valuable part of my system is an inexpensive remote-AC-power-switch. I wear the remote around my neck and always have the intimate veto power.
> Bob


This could be the start of a new trend in electronic jewellery Bob.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Final say?*

I believe "RT" meant to write "ultimate" as in having the one and only say over his rail-
roading empire. How, well?Does this sit with his boss?
Regard';s.tr1


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Would unplugging the cord from the handheld Power Cab stop all trains?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bwells said:


> Would unplugging the cord from the handheld Power Cab stop all trains?


Unplugging the Bachmann EZ DCC hand held does not stop any
trains. It's designed for you to be able to unplug it and move
it to a jack closer to where your train is operating. I would
suspect NCE and Digitrax hand helds to have the same
capability.

Unplugging the main control would shut down everything.

Don


----------

